# FL Studio Users?



## Leostale (May 30, 2011)

So yeah, i couldn't get any simpler than the title.
Anyways i'm looking for some People here that uses FL Studio.
So maybe we could share insights with each other and help one another to get even better
making music.


Anyways, I'm back in Forums.  :-D


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 30, 2011)

I have FL 9 but i seldom produce anything.


----------



## Cam (May 30, 2011)

The only reason im using FL9 right now is because my home studio computer is down ;^;

But I use it to brush up on my DJ and music producing skills... I never really save anything, I just kinda make a quick loop and re work it for hours.

I love hoe easy it is to use, but I hate how it doesnt produce a very professional sound. I wish I had my plugins so I could make it more awesome ;~;


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2011)

Cam said:


> The only reason im using FL9 right now is because my home studio computer is down ;^;
> 
> But I use it to brush up on my DJ and music producing skills... I never really save anything, I just kinda make a quick loop and re work it for hours.
> 
> I love hoe easy it is to use, but I hate how it doesnt produce a very professional sound. I wish I had my plugins so I could make it more awesome ;~;


 
What does your home studio computer have? And what kind of plug-ins you talking about? I'm more interested in anything except FL Studio and I've been using it for 6 years. :<


----------



## Cam (May 30, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> What does your home studio computer have? And what kind of plug-ins you talking about? I'm more interested in anything except FL Studio and I've been using it for 6 years. :<


 
Reason 4
Cakewalk
Sonar 7.0 Producer edition
Pro Tools (Not sure what version)

But of course my computer tanked with all this stuff on it, and the backup discs are at my managers house :I But im planning on upgrading to Reason 5 when I get a new computer to work on

Im im pretty sure you can rewire Reason into FL9 or vice versa. Id love to use the thor synths into FL9's looper.


----------



## Jakethefalcon (May 30, 2011)

I have FL 9, but I never really use it anymore.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 30, 2011)

I have FL Studio; what would you like to talk about, exactly?

EDIT: I have a question;

How do you do the effect where the sound is muffled and then gradually gets clearer? It's in the beginning of every trance song ever. I'd like to use it for some metal/orchestra stuff. I know one would have to make an automation clip to gradually fade the effect out, but I just can't find the effect itself.


----------



## Cam (May 30, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I have FL Studio; what would you like to talk about, exactly?
> 
> EDIT: I have a question;
> 
> How do you do the effect where the sound is muffled and then gradually gets clearer? It's in the beginning of every trance song ever. I'd like to use it for some metal/orchestra stuff. I know one would have to make an automation clip to gradually fade the effect out, but I just can't find the effect itself.



That is the effect of changing the overall low or high frequency of the synths. Changing the low will give the very muffled sound you're thinking of, while the high will make it sound very condensed and compressed.

Im still trying to figure out how to create a good method in creating this in FL9, since its pretty damn easy with all my other softwares xD Once I find out how to mess with the frequency's of an instrument, ill let ya know xD

Im thinking possibly you can automate the frequencies by running them through the Maximus tool though, since you can mess with those frequencies there, but not to the extent in creating the desired effect.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 31, 2011)

I have 5, Producer Edition. I use VST plugins almost as much as I use the stuff FL Studio supplies.
@ Leostale: You might attract more users if the topic can be moved over to "The Blue Note"
@ Commiecomrade: I think I know what effect you want and I can try to help out in a 1-on-1 perhaps


----------



## Aden (May 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I have FL Studio; what would you like to talk about, exactly?
> 
> EDIT: I have a question;
> 
> How do you do the effect where the sound is muffled and then gradually gets clearer? It's in the beginning of every trance song ever. I'd like to use it for some metal/orchestra stuff. I know one would have to make an automation clip to gradually fade the effect out, but I just can't find the effect itself.


 
I always thought that was cutting eq on the high end and gradually fading it back

also move'd


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I have FL Studio; what would you like to talk about, exactly?
> 
> EDIT: I have a question;
> 
> How do you do the effect where the sound is muffled and then gradually gets clearer? It's in the beginning of every trance song ever. I'd like to use it for some metal/orchestra stuff. I know one would have to make an automation clip to gradually fade the effect out, but I just can't find the effect itself.


 
It's called a lowpass filter


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 2, 2011)

I use FL Studio; it's practically been my virtual home for about 5 years.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 3, 2011)

I have FL Studio.
I used it to convert midis to wav, but then I downloaded ModPlugTracker, and it was much better.


----------

